# Puppy doesn't like the rain....



## LBenham (Aug 12, 2008)

HI

We are trying to toilet train our puppy and yesterday went really well. However today is raining and she just wont go out, she cries and goes loopy. Has anyone got any ideas? :


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

my kai hates the rain..do you stay outside with your pup? i know its not nice when its peeing down.


----------



## stockport1965 (May 5, 2008)

Meg doesnt like either...she's a springer I thought they liked water. I stay out with her, not good with all this wet weather about at the moment.


----------



## Mattie (Aug 9, 2008)

Put a waterproof coat on her when you take her out to toilet, it can make a big difference as I found out with my Greyhound.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My Lilly hates the rain as well and won't go outside in the rain unless I take her out and stay outside with her. (and shut the back door and lock the dog flap as she would make a dash back indoors) 
So this may be a bit extreme I bought a gazebo so I had somewhere dry to stand until she went - and this could be up to 30 mins 
But she's getting better and unless its really tipping it down shes not bothered anymore


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

My Lily was hesitant this morning about coming out in to the garden to do her ablutions. She sat on the step just looking.

So I got her favourite toy and started waving it luringly at her. It was all too much she just had to come out. Then the two kids came out. So in the piddling down rain there was me, two kids and one wet puppy having a right old time. Lily though now loves the rain.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine, still do when its raining. I go out with him and close the door so he can't get back in until he has relieved himself. I speak words of encouragement too.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> My Lily was hesitant this morning about coming out in to the garden to do her ablutions. She sat on the step just looking.
> 
> So I got her favourite toy and started waving it luringly at her. It was all too much she just had to come out. Then the two kids came out. So in the piddling down rain there was me, two kids and one wet puppy having a right old time. Lily though now loves the rain.


I think that's the best thing to do, make them see that you can still have fun in the rain. Never had the problem with my lot, even the cats go out in the rain.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Oscar hates the rain so much. I take a massive umbrella to keep him dry. I'm hoping he'll get used to the rain.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

We used an umberella with one of mine when he was a pup, he has me well trained 

He holds it in now though, umberella or not. Thank god hes got a good, storng bladder. lol


----------

